# Gryff is doing that weird shaking thing again



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember a few months ago when Gryff was shaking and hiding in corners and under tables? It cost me $300 in vet bills to find absolutely nothing wrong with him. Well, he's doing it again. My friend came over with her dog Maggie and Gryff wouldn't play with her. He was shaking, which I assumed was his weird cowardice with other dogs. He did something he's never, ever done before -- jumped onto my lap. I put him back on the floor and he did it a few more times. We went out in the yard and the dogs played like crazy for a while.

Now during dinner, Gryff was all over me again and shaking like a leaf, then hiding in the corner. Right now he is as far as possible under my desk. It's such a strange behavior. Obviously, he's not feeling well. We have been very good about not giving him people food or at least being careful about what we give him, so I don't think it has anything to do with what he's eaten. 

Has this happened to anyone on here? I don't want to bring him back to the vet again since I think they will run the same tests and tell me he's perfectly healthy.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, poor Gryff! I feel so bad for him! (Tucker hasn't had any bad shakes for about 2 months now, and I'm so thankful. I found it to be very traumatic--for ME!) It's awful to know something is wrong, or they are hurting or sick, and can't tell us. I'd cuddle him if I were you...

Can you give him some low-dose aspirin (with vet's approval, of course,) to see if that will ease his trembling? If it does, he must be having pain. 

I'll be anxiously watching to see what you do, and how he does.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

If he was having pain, don't you think he'd be wimpering? Maybe he's anxious about something. Wish I could help you out more


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe he is cold with his new haircut. Hmmm...maybe you can convince DH that is why he needs to have long hair.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Great idea Karla. I'll try that one out and see if it works!

Gryff seems fine now. He's still hiding out a bit, but he isn't shaking. Strange.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

He probably could use some classical conditioning. He is afraid of something. Here is an article to read. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am curious if the last time was close to when he had his hair cut. Perhaps he has an experience with hair cut that he transfers to another experience at home. Also Brutus HATES have the wind agains his butt right after a hair cut. He is not any shorter there than Roxie and she is fine.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My first instinct would be to pick him up and comfort (not baby) him. I used to ignore Pablo's asking me for help when scared because I feared he would pick up a bad habit of being fearful. I think that may have slightly damaged his trust towards me in scary situations and I'm working on that. I am absolutely not talking about babying them, but holding them in a comforting way (no talking necessary) for a short while and then distracting them with something pleasant. I feel this way they know we are there for them but will not allow them to be fearful and just move on instead.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, I agree with your viewpoint. If they are terrified and shaking because of that, (not pain,) then I think they should be casually encouraged to feel that things are under control. Not to reward them, but to allow them to feel safe--not abandoned.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, well said! Although I would also try to comfort him, when he's in pain. We all know a little TLC helps when we feel sick


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Sheri, well said! Although I would also try to comfort him, when he's in pain. We all know a little TLC helps when we feel sick


Oh, absolutely!!! I must have said that unclearly! If he is in pain I'd spoil him rotten, tending him as best as I could.

What I meant was that if it _wasn't_ pain, but fear, I'd still casually comfort him.

No, if it's pain, I think they need all the cuddling I could give him....(chicken noodle soup, mom's lap, and all that  )


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Can you give him some low-dose aspirin (with vet's approval, of course,) to see if that will ease his trembling? If it does, he must be having pain.


I agree with the cuddling and comforting everyone else has suggested. I will have to disagree with the aspirin, though. I have a pomeranian with very bad arthritis, and I had been giving her dog aspirin to help with the pain. When I took her in for her annual checkup just a few weeks ago, I thought my vet was going to take my baby away from me for doing that! Apparently aspirin is HORRIBLE for dogs, and can cause all sorts of traumatic things such as internal bleeding, etc. There are pain relievers safe for dogs, but apparently aspirin (including baby aspirin and dog aspirin) are not on that list!

I had no idea, and like I said was giving this to my pom (according to the bottle, which I bought from on online vet supply co!!!). But my vet said it's so bad, that they risk malpractice if they ever tell someone to give aspirin to a pet.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll have to research this! I was told by my vet that 81 mg baby *aspirin* was what I *should* give to Tucker if he was hurt! (Like after his terrible reactions to vaccinations.) I know Tylenol is deadly, but aspirin?!

P.S. Okay, after briefly checking a few sites on line, they say that aspirin is okay to give to dogs, (never cats or puppies,) but for only occasional use. If you have long term pain issues with you dog the vet can recommend better, safer meds for long-term use.

I'll keep looking into this, though.

P.P.S. By the way, I'm sorry to read of your pom's arthritis. It is just awful to have your child or pet in pain...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Gryff! It doesn't seem like it's the food. From what you said, the shaking started during the visit from your friend and her dog. Has Gryff ever been around them before? It seems like he is afraid of them if the shaking started when they arrived, and maybe he was just spooked the rest of the day. I don't know.....I feel bad for you, as this is tough to figure out. I hope he feels better, and maybe the classical conditioning will help.
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It does sound more like a fear shake. Isabelle is my shaking dog and Dora has done it once or twice(I don't think I have ever seen Dash shake). Ironically she is usually dominant and very outgoing. Bad weather starts the shakes but yesterday I had to take her to the vet for a temperament assessment (long story with therapy dogs) and she was shaking the entire time. Like she could have shaken her entire fur off. 

The only time I remember Dora shaking was when we went to the ER vet- she was fine when we were waiting but then someone brought in a GSD that was hit by a car and they were covered with blood. I don't know if Dora could smell it or sensed the energy but she started shaking out of control. I had to take her into the car to get her to stop. We stayed out in the car until they could see Dora because even though the dog was out of the waiting room, she was still shaking like crazy.

So I think with my guys there is definitely some fear of the vet and they can sense a lot more than we realize. After the vet examined Belle and we walked around shopping in the connected shelter area. She was back to herself barking at the dogs and visiting with all the people! Go figure  I warned the vet she is nothing in personality on the examining table as she is in real life!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has been around them lots of times. The other time he did the shaking thing was at night while we were all watching TV. It didn't seem related to anything at all. This time, he did most of the shaking while we were having dinner. Again, it was long after Linda and Maggie went home and after Gryff and Maggie had a really fun playdate in the yard. Gryff is fine this morning. No shaking, however he did jump into my lap. If he decides to keep doing that I'd be really happy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby, hope it's nothing to be concerned about. Don't you wish he could talk sometimes to tell you what's bothering him?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, I am so sorry to hear this. How old is Gryff now? I have this theory with my "vast" ( LOL )experience with raising two Havs now that there is a significant fear period around 2 years of age. Jasper went through a horrible time at 2- 3...but I didn't think anything of it because Jasper was so sensitive anyway...But Cash is also going through some similar things now that he is 2 and was always an easy going kind of guy. 

I agree with Maryam that I would comfort Gryff but not coddle him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff has been around them lots of times. The other time he did the shaking thing was at night while we were all watching TV. It didn't seem related to anything at all. This time, he did most of the shaking while we were having dinner.


I have seen Lincoln shake when he's in pain, specifically two times he had back pain. But, the second time, it was more intermittent, so I was wondering if it was bowel-related. You know sometimes when you have a bowel problem, the pain comes and goes with the contractions? Just an idea. I hope you can figure out what is going on. If only they could talk! :hug:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Both my girls shake when they are in pain. Everytime they have done so it has been stomach related. Even Zoey my whiner doesn't cry out in pain but will silently shake. I hope Gryph isn't in any pain. I understand about not wanting to take him to the vet. My vet thinks I'm nuts. We are there often with me saying they just aren't acting right. Poor man doesn't know what to do.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, he did have bowel trouble once before. The last time he had the shake thing I brought him to the vet and $300 later nothing was wrong. They emptied him out, but he wasn't clogged like the time before when he didn't poop for a week. He has been completely regular, although he did poop in the house twice last week. It could have something to do with it. I will monitor it and post back if either symptom comes back.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Actually, he did have bowel trouble once before. The last time he had the shake thing I brought him to the vet and $300 later nothing was wrong. They emptied him out, but he wasn't clogged like the time before when he didn't poop for a week. He has been completely regular, *although he did poop in the house twice last week.* It could have something to do with it. I will monitor it and post back if either symptom comes back.


Well Ivy, there you go. This could very well have been related to GI pain.


----------

